# Sixt Limousine Service



## F36 Pilot (Nov 15, 2007)

Will the driver be waiting with a sign with my name on it when I exit baggage claim area or do I have to go to ground transportation area and find him? How much should I tip?


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Once you exited the restricted area with your luggages, you should see him/her with a sign, your name on it. There would be other limo drivers as well.

Tipping is entirely up to you. I had a lot luggages, children car seats, carry on, bigger luggages, camera bag..... 7-8 bags and he loaded and unloaded all bags for me, I tipped him 10.


----------



## Mohanp (Jun 26, 2010)

He will be there with your name. I had two bags and did not tip as I loaded and unloaded (or helped). 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

There is another thread on this somewhere...apparently some drivers will not accept (or adamantly refuse) a tip.


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

He'll be there holding a sign with your name along with several other limo drivers. I got the feeling tips are not expected but appreciated. Anyway I was in good moods (obviously  ) so I tipped him 10 euro.


----------



## F36 Pilot (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you all for replying. My reservation confirmation didn't mention the driver would be waiting for me with a sign so I'm sure glad I asked.


----------



## Greg Calvi (May 12, 2013)

Got picked up last Tues in a 730d Msport. There are a lot of desils here!


----------



## gregsX5 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is there a consensus on tipping or not?
I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

gregsX5 said:


> Is there a consensus on tipping or not?
> I'm going tomorrow.


I've been impressed with them during the reservation process, so I plan on leaving a tip. If the driver is on time, courteous and professional it seems reasonable to leave a tip.


----------



## gregsX5 (Sep 3, 2012)

Quick update. I just arrived and tipped the driver 10 Euros. He was happy.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

My driver turned down a tip - said BMW would take care of him.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I told my driver to go get himself a beer and stuck a tenner in his hand. He said he'd have to wait until AFTER work.


----------



## sig598 (Oct 4, 2014)

Sounds like I'm the cheapskate... I gave him 5 euros but he seemed totally surprised. I figured it's a free car ride, so why not tip. And of course I was in a good mood.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

BTW how far in advance do I need to request a pickup? A week? A day?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hound Passer said:


> BTW how far in advance do I need to request a pickup? A week? A day?


I reserved my pickup over a month before my delivery date. It probably doesn't matter how far in advance you schedule a pickup, but I would do it at least a week before to be safe.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Oldish thread, but they are picking me up next Monday. A I used to pay Rolf 40-50 Euro with tip I think so tipping the drive 10euro for an otherwise free ride doesn't seem too bad. They may be told not to accept them, but who is going to know if they get some free money? I'd think only the following the rules to the letter types would refuse.


----------



## WriterDude (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm taking delivery near the end of our time in Europe.

Wondering if Sixt will take us from Munich Airport to the downtown main train station at the beginning of our trip, rather than my day of delivery a week later. 

Our arrival in Germany, when we're all jet-lagged is when it would be especially nice to have someone waiting.

My SA doesn't think so, but seems like I've heard about variations on here.


----------



## WriterDude (Jun 12, 2016)

.


----------



## WriterDude (Jun 12, 2016)

.


----------



## pdx325i (Feb 26, 2002)

WriterDude said:


> I'm taking delivery near the end of our time in Europe.
> 
> Wondering if Sixt will take us from Munich Airport to the downtown main train station at the beginning of our trip, rather than my day of delivery a week later.
> 
> ...


Sixt can take you to Welt or your hotel. Entirely your choice. Most people go to the hotel first. Take the subway to Welt later or on the 2nd day.


----------

